# Dexter ring bit



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

the bit is not harsh, it's the hands that hold the reins. This holds true for any bit, hack or halter


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

^True to a certain degree, but not really what I was asking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

A snaffle bit quickly loses it's function after being pulled on tightly.
The ring gives a little more power to the person on the other end of the reins if need it.

the ring it'self is a smaller gauge than the snaffle bars but all in all is not as harsh as a curb bit. With a snaffle bit the pressure applied to the mouth is pound for pound what the rider is pulling.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It can be quite harsh. I used to gallop racehorses and we used them a LOT. The ring exerts strong pressure on the lips/sides of the horse's mouth when reins are pulled, especially turning. It also really puts pressure on the bars with very little pull.

For those who don't know what this bit looks like


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

Is the ring used for leading?


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

It serves various functions. The ring is primarily to keep the tongue from getting over the bit and the bit from sliding through the mouth. When the reins are pulled back it draws the bit backwards puts pressure on the lips and and bars and also pulls the ring backwards to discourage the horse from evasion and ability to flip its tongue over bit. The other purpose is to keep the bit from sliding through the mouth and to keep it more "centered" if you will. The Dexter on its own is not harsh but the hands controling it (like regular snaffles or any bit for that mater) can make the bit harsh. It is not common practice to use it as a leading or control device while leading the animal though I am sure it has been used as such. (The chifney is realy the "bit" to use when leading a rambunctious animals and are common in the TB industry.)


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

wtwg said:


> Is the ring used for leading?


No. 
It's not to be used in the same way a lunging cavesson is used. The ring goes in the horse's mouth. If used improperly it may break a horse's jaw.


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

I mean leading as in a lead rope. I don't see any connection to a lunging cavesson... 

I've been told that the ring is used for leading strong horses while tracked up, kind of like a Chiffney or Tattersal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> It serves various functions. The ring is primarily to keep the tongue from getting over the bit and the bit from sliding through the mouth. When the reins are pulled back it draws the bit backwards puts pressure on the lips and and bars and also pulls the ring backwards to discourage the horse from evasion and ability to flip its tongue over bit. The other purpose is to keep the bit from sliding through the mouth and to keep it more "centered" if you will. The Dexter on its own is not harsh but the hands controling it (like regular snaffles or any bit for that mater) can make the bit harsh. *It is not common practice to use it as a leading or control device while leading the animal though I am sure it has been used as such.* (The chifney is realy the "bit" to use when leading a rambunctious animals and are common in the TB industry.)


 
Just resending with my quote.


----------

